# Favorite Video Game character?



## Tibble

I'm surprised their isn't a thread for this, or maybe I'm blind?

Okay everyone, who is your favorite video game character?
I'll go first of course!

Mine is Vivi from Final Fantasy 9!! :clap


----------



## JesseKS

Wheatley (Portal 2)


----------



## kooshi

Midna from legend of zelda


----------



## MindOverMood

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f14/your-favorite-video-game-character-64147/

Ryo Hazuki


----------



## erasercrumbs

There actually was a thread for this, but it hasn't seen the light of day in a long time.

It's hard for me to pick one. I guess it would be this guy:


----------



## LWR

wow you guys are old school, earth worm jim and ryo , mine is Gutts from Berserk.


----------



## Sourdog

Thrall  he was badass in Warcraft 3!


----------



## Just Tony

Vivi! LETS GOOO.

Besides Vivi id probably go with Montblanc from final fantasy tactics.










and Yukiko from Persona 4.


----------



## Tibble

Sourdog said:


> Thrall  he was badass in Warcraft 3!


lol and he still is!


----------



## Shadow260

Phoenix Wright!!


----------



## Glue

It's hard to pick just one. The first one that comes to mind is:


----------



## Tibble

Just Tony said:


> Vivi! LETS GOOO.
> 
> Besides Vivi id probably go with Montblanc from final fantasy tactics.


<3


----------



## Pul5ar

Alyx Vance, mmmm video game p0rN


----------



## dracial

Hard to say... Gray Fox is one of my favorites.


----------



## minimized

If you can pretend that Other M never happened.


----------



## Blawnka

Conker - Conkers Bad Fur Day.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

I can't decide on just _one _person, that's impossible so...

Demetri from Nightstalkers








Jin Saotome from Cyberbots and MvC








Captain Commando from Captain Commando and MvC








And Strider Hiryu from Strider and MvC games


----------



## False Protagonist

Cloud Strife









Raiden


----------



## NatureFellow

I'm gonna go with wheatley from Portal 2 as well.
Steven Merchant is such a good voice actor for him <3 :clap


----------



## Tibble

18andLife said:


> Cloud Strife


Hello cloud!


----------



## NatureFellow

Just an addition, Tibble you have a great taste in games, 9 was my favourite as well BY FAR. I tip my hat to you.


----------



## Tibble

NatureFellow said:


> Just an addition, Tibble you have a great taste in games, 9 was my favourite as well BY FAR. I tip my hat to you.


Thank you kind sir! Vivi is the best!


----------



## Genetic Garbage

Mine is



Tibble said:


>


----------



## Nekomata

Yu Narukami/Seta Souji/Main character from Persona 4









Sephiroth from Final Fantasy









Shadow the Hedgehog


----------



## Cynical

My avatar

this guy








this guy








and specially this girl









I'd put up more but I don't want to clutter up the board.

I don't really have a favorite charater but close enough lol


----------



## erasercrumbs

Not so much a character as it is a whole race of characters.






I love BioWare's HK droids, but seriously, they're pretty derivative of the Daktaklakpak. I won't go so far as to call them rip-offs, but...well...they kind of are.


----------



## Sourdog

Could it wait for a bit? I'm in the middle of some calibrations.


----------



## meeps

Glados


----------



## OldSchoolSkater

I'd have to say Solid Snake from the first Metal Gear Solid.

Obviously Link because I grew up in the Zelda age. 

Wow, tough to pick only one. Cash from Manhunt was pretty gnarly too!


----------



## Toppington

How in the hell is Mario not up here yet?









For a more niche sense, Valvatorez from Disgaea 4 only made me love Troy Baker and his voice even more.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

This guy is pretty cool/funny too




The guard, not the vampire, though he is pretty cool too


----------



## ShyGuy86

_"Is this the Freeman we see before our eyes?" _


----------



## mezzoforte

This is a tough question...


----------



## marcopolo94

There are so many I like, my vote goes for that last evolved form of the water type turtle from the fist generation pokemon. It been a while, does anyone know what it's name is?


----------



## ShyGuy86

marcopolo94 said:


> There are so many I like, my vote goes for that last evolved form of the water type turtle from the fist generation pokemon. It been a while, does anyone know what it's name is?


I do believe that would be Squirtle!


----------



## iChoseThisName




----------



## VaeVictis

Kain. Legacy of Kain.


----------



## Innamorata

Heather from Silent Hill 3.


----------



## The Silent 1

Naked Snake a.k.a Big Boss


----------



## Tibble

Cool! n_n


----------



## Johny

The D is for danger


----------



## Nekomata

ShyGuy86 said:


> I do believe that would be Squirtle!


I'm guessing he meant Blastoise instead, since he was looking for the name of the last evolution of Squirtle xD


----------



## babylemonade

Solid Snake

Runners up are

Heather from Silent Hill 3
Cloud from FFVII
Selphie from FFVIII
Lili from Tekken
Rikimaru, Ayame and Onikage from Tenchu


----------



## ShyGuy86

Nekomata said:


> I'm guessing he meant Blastoise instead, since he was looking for the name of the last evolution of Squirtle xD


Rotfl! I'd read "the l*e*ast evolved form of the water type turtle". Silly me.


----------



## Puppet Master




----------



## Cynical

marcopolo94 said:


> There are so many I like, my vote goes for that last evolved form of the water type turtle from the fist generation pokemon. It been a while, does anyone know what it's name is?


Blastoise.


----------



## Random Dude

There are several, but my most favorite one by far is Gordon Freeman. I see I'm not the only one here . I have a theory that perhaps he also suffers from social anxiety because he never talks .


----------



## ShyGuy86

Random Dude said:


> There are several, but my most favorite one by far is Gordon Freeman.


:yay :yay

I loved it when Alyx told him something like "Man of few words, aren't you?". I'm the same with girls. Whenever I play HL2, I always make him nod when she asks him that.


----------



## panic bomb




----------



## Chrysalii

Doesn't say a word, saves Hyrule on a [almost] yearly basis and rightful holder of the Triforce of Courage (and winner of multiple best game character tournaments)

Link (this version from Super Smash Bros. Brawl, which is based on Twilight Princess)


----------



## Haunty

Karen S'Jet from Homeworld


----------



## Joe

Ethan from Heavy Rain, Cpt. Price from modern warfare series, Cole from infamous are some of my favourites but I could probably make a list of 20+ people who would be up there.

And Tibble why no tibbers?


----------



## Sanctus




----------



## Marakunda

Minato/persona 3 MC










Link










And maybe Squall, only cause I can kinda relate to him...


----------



## BarryLyndon

With Zelda being my favorite game series, and Ocarina of Time being the fav game out of it...I would have to say Nabooru. I had a crush on her..kinda weird when I think of it ha. Im too lazy right now to post a pic of her


----------



## ShyGuy86

Sanctus said:


>


Ooh! Raziel!
Playing Soul Reaver 2 without ever having played any other Legacy of Kain games was probably one of the most confusing gaming experiences of my life. :eyes


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

ryuji yamazaki. from the king of fighters series.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

oh and i just got to throw in

bang shishigami from blaz blue









basara from the samurai showdown series.









and the one armed samurai baiken from guilty gear


----------



## erasercrumbs

I almost forgot! My absolute favorite character in any video game.

Pious Augustus










Not only did it have great characters, but Eternal Darkness was the first horror game to feature controls that didn't make me want to blow my brains out.


----------



## ShyGuy86

ShyGuy86 said:


> I loved it when Alyx told him something like "Man of few words, aren't you?"


Someone just posted this pic in the "pics that make you feel better" thread, and I'm shamelessly reposting:


----------



## Nefury




----------



## Paper Samurai

My favourites from this gen:

*Faith from Mirror's Edge.*









*
Super Meat Boy*










*
'The Kid' from Bastion*


----------



## False Protagonist

I'm surprised Sora hasn't been mentioned.









I miss my childhood.


----------



## Cyber Lume

*Why has my mind gone blank???*

Classic Lara Croft










Okami Amaterasu










Volcarona <333










And on the subject of Pokemon...










Worst dad ever! XD

Hmm...I'm pretty sure there are more. I'll have to post more as they come to mind.


----------



## Daria

Captain Olimar from Pikmin

http://www.smashbros.com/en_us/characters/images/pikmin/pikmin_080109a-l.jpg

Lloyd Irving from Tales of Symphonia

http://tales.neoseeker.com/w/i/tales/6/6a/Lloyd.jpg


----------



## Daria

Captain Olimar from Pikmin

http://www.smashbros.com/en_us/characters/images/pikmin/pikmin_080109a-l.jpg

Lloyd Irving from Tales of Symphonia

http://tales.neoseeker.com/w/i/tales/6/6a/Lloyd.jpg


----------



## Ohhai

Paper Samurai said:


> *
> Super Meat Boy*


Right on.

*C.H.A.D* (Super Meat Boy)








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXLFKv_jAnI#t=71s

*Dylan *(Duke Nukem Forever)


----------



## centrino

*Ezio Auditore Da Firenze*


----------



## marthakairi319

SORA from kingdom hearts <3


----------



## Minipurz




----------



## Syndacus




----------



## Cyber Lume

How did I forget Guybrush?










The most awesome pirate.


----------



## Layla

Goku, Link, and Sonic.


----------



## shynesshellasucks

Guile, Ryu, and Ken from street fighter.


----------



## Dissonance

The blue Bomber himself, Megaman.










Ninten from Mother (Or also known as Earthbound Zero)

And of course my list wouldn't be complete without the character in my avatar, Madotsuki from Yume Nikki (Dream Diary):


----------



## Paperwings

I have played so many games over the years and have no definitive favorites, but I feel like Quistis needs some love.


----------



## Innamorata

Cyber Lume said:


> How did I forget Guybrush?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most awesome pirate.


:love2


----------



## Tentative

Has to be Link.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Protoman from Megaman








Rolento from Street Fighter


----------



## JustThisGuy

Megaman (Rockman), Protoman (Blues) and Earthworm Jim will always be a big part of nostalgia and love for videogames.

Jade from Beyond Good & Evil and Sora from Kingdom Hearts were strong characters. I cared about them as I played.


----------



## False Protagonist

"I never asked for this."









He's got sunglasses built into his face, you can't get anymore badass than that!


----------



## scooby




----------



## Col

Sephiroth
Kuja
Garrus
Tyrael
Big Sister

and a ton others.. picking favorites is too hard


----------



## cafune

Kirby from the Super Smash Bros. Series. Oh the memories. It's been a long time.


----------



## Col

Albeedooo


----------



## Radiata

OBJECTIIIIIIION! Phoenix Wright. :b


----------



## beshino

Col said:


> Albeedooo


Both of your characters have in your face man bulges. Very nice packages _indeed. _Planning to play this game sometime actually.


----------



## Col

Lol wasn't really looking at his junk. I just love him cause of how f***ed up he is


----------



## Racoonthief

Joker


----------



## Toppington

Cyber Lume said:


> Okami Amaterasu


The hell... How did I forget Ammy? I really need to play that beautiful game again.


----------



## WhoDey85

Conker!


----------



## Shizuko

SORA!









&

Lighting!


----------



## Kakumbus

um damn just one?


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon




----------



## Felren

I don't know if a Prinny counts as a single character dood......


----------



## Col




----------



## erasercrumbs

"Banjo Jeff," from Phalanx.


----------



## Col

kkvantas said:


>


Hells yea


----------



## Nogy

Paul Phoenix (Tekken). Theres something very satisfying about hitting unsuspecting people with the Phoenix Smasher and seeing their reaction as they lose 75% health hehe









Falco Lombardi


----------



## fetisha

[/IMG







]


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Guile, he's an all American hero








Besides Captain America, you can't get anymore patriotic than that


----------



## Glacial




----------



## JustThisGuy

Shizuko said:


> SORA!





The Sleeping Dragon said:


>


Of course! How'd I forget Sora & Max Payne. Can't wait for the 3 installments for both. 









Sam & Max. :yes
















Lucca & Crono

Please let there be a 3rd Chrono game.


----------



## Tibble

Felren said:


> I don't know if a Prinny counts as a single character dood......


Disgaea <3


----------



## Tibble

Arumat from Star Ocean: The Last Hope.


----------



## Roxas

Roxas!


----------



## weirto

Mithos Yggdrasill from Tales Of Symphonia. The whole game is my favourite.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

Nogy said:


> Paul Phoenix (Tekken)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fetisha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then kuma suddenly appears out from behind a tree and b**** slaps jin kazama and paul with a salmon hunter!
> 
> jin is not in this picture because he has already been eaten.
Click to expand...


----------



## erasercrumbs

By far my favorite Fire Emblem character, based on sheer adorability alone.

_"Ugh...I wanted to have...a wonderful wedding... Father... I wanted you to be...proud of me..."_
-Meg's death quote

What kind of heartless monster could even conceive of a Meg death quote?!?


----------



## Furious Ming




----------



## StarlightSonic




----------



## Corvus Cowl

The Original evil Armored Core


----------



## feels

Furious Ming said:


>


Definitely. 

This part, omg:















Alec from Mother 3
Love how positive he seems to be, his impressions, endless jokes and bad puns, and the way he talks just a little too much. :heart


----------



## BKrakow

basically every character from ff vii, especially aeris.










kefkaaaa!



















yoshi and kirby are pretty much unstoppable.


----------



## 0589471

Terra Branford definitely


----------



## 0589471

Syndacus said:


>


Yes!! I happen to love both these too! Kirby *and *Aya Brea


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Zack: Crisis Core: Final Fantasy VII (Favourite Final Fantasy character)









Kain: Final Fantasy IV (Another favourite)










Lady: Devil May Cry 3










Sazh: FFXIII









Celes: FFVI









Bit of a Final Fantasy nut here...

Also, can't forget this


----------



## Dark Alchemist

Shinon from Fire Emblem










Zelos Wilder from Tales of Symphonia


----------



## Velorrei

Cel-shading FTW.


----------



## Genetic Garbage




----------



## Matomi




----------



## Nevermind0

The devious thievius raccoonus Sly Cooper


----------



## Dissonance




----------



## LightningFarron

I guess mine is pretty obvious...









Also, Yuri Hyuga from Shadow Hearts









And Demi-fiend from SMT: Nocturne


----------



## Starless Sneetch

Gordon Freeman from Half-Life 2! Best video game, best character! And he doesn't speak a word! Who says you have to talk to be a hero? 

I also really love how Gordon is portrayed in the "Freeman's Mind" Youtube series. If you like Half-Life, you should check it out!


----------



## Boredom is my middle name

My favorite is kano from Mortal Kombat. I main him in Mortal Kombat 9 right now. An australian assasin/thug, :yes so bloody awesome.


----------



## beshino

rweezer36 said:


> I'm not proud of this.


http://i.imgur.com/wahkO.gif









I AM!


----------



## Blanck

Mr. Krios, looking ridiculously suave as always.


----------



## Gattz Griffith

LWR said:


> wow you guys are old school, earth worm jim and ryo , mine is Gutts from Berserk.


Another Berserk fan?!? Yes!

Guts is amazing....unfortunately I never got to play the Berserk game :|

So I'm gonna go with Gray Fox from MGS and Gaza from Legend of Legaia


----------



## beshino

Gattz Griffith said:


> Another Berserk fan?!? Yes!
> 
> Guts is amazing....unfortunately I never got to play the Berserk game :|
> 
> So I'm gonna go with Gray Fox from MGS and Gaza from Legend of Legaia


Berserk game.. I remember my brother playing that before. Had a lot of wugly creatures and stuff. If you wanted, you could get an emulator and play it on that. It's kind of hard to configure when you start though.

Add a computer controller.. boom. awesome.


----------



## wolfsblood




----------



## xTKsaucex

Miles Tails Prowler : who wouldn't want this dude by their side;


----------



## LordScott

ezio auditore de firenze from assassins creed


----------



## InfiniteBlaze




----------



## LifeinAShell

Illidan Stormrage http://www.blogcdn.com/wow.joystiq.com/media/2007/01/insiderillidancin.jpg


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

****ing right son!


----------



## Aribeth

Kain
https://www.google.com/search?hl=ro...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=_fPBT6rxG4TR4QTFp9CwCQ


----------



## Ltg

Aribeth de Tylmerande









Aaand Legion


----------



## Grimsey

I love the mysterious, creepy and weird nature of this character.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Kain










Firebrand










Viconia Devir










Fou Lu


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Leon from Castlevania Lament of Innocence










Nah not really. Leon is just your average no personality JRPG protagonist, but I love Ayami Kojima's artwork so much that I just gotta put a picture of him somewhere.


----------



## MrGilligan

Ooooooh... I recently made a collage about my favourite Final Fantasy characters. I shall post it here now... Here it is: 









And I also like Lara Croft:









and Spryo:









And of course, Crash Bandicoot: 









I have a lot of favourites.


----------



## beshino

Grimsey said:


> I love the mysterious, creepy and weird nature of this character.







































What's he doing there!


----------



## AceRimmer

Leisure Suit Larry


----------



## Grimsey

beshino said:


> What's he doing there!


He owns the Happy Mask Shop. He travels far and wide in search for masks. During his travels, a very important mask was stolen from him by an imp in the woods. So here he is at a loss... And now he's found you. Now don't think him rude, but he has been following you... For he knows of a way to return you to your former self. If you can get back the precious item that was stolen from you, he will return you back to normal. In exchange, all he asks is that you also get back his precious mask that imp stole from him. What? Is that not a simple task? Why, to someone like you, it should be by no means be a difficult task. Except... The one thing is... He's a very busy fellow... And he must leave this place in three days. How grateful he would be if you could bring it back to him before his time here is up. But, yes... You'll do fine. he sees you are young and have tremendous courage. He's sure you'll find it right away. Well then, he's counting on you...


----------



## erasercrumbs

'You..._think_ you can destroy...me? *DESTROY*?!? _Me_?'


----------



## Twelve Keyz

Grimsey said:


> He owns the Happy Mask Shop. He travels far and wide in search for masks. During his travels, a very important mask was stolen from him by an imp in the woods. So here he is at a loss... And now he's found you. Now don't think him rude, but he has been following you... For he knows of a way to return you to your former self. If you can get back the precious item that was stolen from you, he will return you back to normal. In exchange, all he asks is that you also get back his precious mask that imp stole from him. What? Is that not a simple task? Why, to someone like you, it should be by no means be a difficult task. Except... The one thing is... He's a very busy fellow... And he must leave this place in three days. How grateful he would be if you could bring it back to him before his time here is up. But, yes... You'll do fine. he sees you are young and have tremendous courage. He's sure you'll find it right away. Well then, he's counting on you...


that dude was so creepy


----------



## Deserted

GLaDOS. It has to be GLaDOS.


----------



## jim11




----------



## Lamento




----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Sonic the Hedgehog, definitely.


----------



## KelsKels

Sonic and Shadow all the way. They are mine :heart



















I also think Abe is pretty cool. Heh yes. Im weird.


----------



## Oricul

Yuffie <3


----------



## danberado

Lenneth from Valkyrie Profile


----------



## Watercoulour

Waka and Ammy from Okami









Makar from LoZ: Wind Waker









Wesker from RE:5









Journey Character









Devil Survivor Hero


----------



## telepathic

Mine would be:

Scias










Gogo









And Ashton










I guess.....


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Who else but Jill!










Also Sherry is going to be in Resident Evil 6, so she'll probably kick ***










I also like Demise from Zelda: Skyward Sword, even though he just kind of showed up at the last minute. But he had a crazy intimidating design.










Finally, we have the most bad*** character to have ever graced the gaming world.










Deal with it son.


----------



## Ali477

Even though i havent played a mario game in years it has to be Yoshi the dinosaur, i still remember playing this like it was yesterday good times


----------

